# full price



## akana

How might you express the following most naturally in Finnish?

"I got the apples on sale, but I had to buy the oranges at full price."
"At full price, these shoes cost well over a hundred dollars."

Kiitos avusta!


----------



## Hakro

A direct translation "täysi hinta" works usually fine in Finnish:

"Sain omenat alennuksella, mutta appelsiinit jouduin ostamaan täyteen hintaan." (Note the illative case.)
"Täys(i)hintaisina nämä kengät maksavat lähes sata euroa." (There are several other possibilities depending on the context.)


----------



## etrade

"normaali hinta" or "ilman alennusta" is better.


----------



## Hakro

etrade said:


> "normaali hinta" or "ilman alennusta" is better.


More common but not better.

Do you mean that "Sain omenat alennuksella, mutta appelsiinit jouduin ostamaan normaalilla hinnalla." or "Sain omenat alennuksella, mutta appelsiinit jouduin ostamaan ilman alennusta." are better expressions than my suggestion?


----------



## sammio

Etrade's suggestions sound more natural to me too, but I guess it has to do with a generation gap. Täysi hinta sounds very formal and I doubt if anyone really says so.

I'd say 
_appelsiinit jouduin ostamaan normaalihintaan_ or
_appelsiinit jouduin ostamaan ilman alennusta_
_
Ilman alennusta nämä kengät maksavat_ or
_Normaalihintaisina nämä kengät maksavat_ or even
_Normaalihintaan nämä kengät saa sadalla eurolla_
_
Normaalihinta_ is still quite informal in my opinion, so I don't think you could see it in a newspaper.


----------

